# CX coaching with Nikki Brammeier £10 for 2 hours



## steven1988 (25 Jul 2019)

Bolsover and District cycling club have had 2 spaces open up on out course this Saturday 10:30 till 12:30 2 hours for 10 quid. 

Session is at Oxcroft Miners Welfare Stanfree. Anyone like to come along?


----------

